# Recipe (or disaster)



## Floandgary (Jun 24, 2013)

Started out with the thought of blending some stock vins to come up with a drinkable Blush. A Sangiovese/Reisling combo was suggested so away I went with some Bello-Chilean buckets. Did no analyzing or tweaking. Just followed instructions as usual.
Anyway sat down today , closed my eyes and began to pour!

1. 2.5 parts Reisling @.993
2. 2.0 parts Gewurztraminner @.993 
3. .5 parts Sangiovese @.990

All that to please my eye. Not too pale, not too dark. Backsweetened blend with @4 TBSP/gallon sugar to .999. 

Now I do not have the most discriminating palate, but it's not too bad. Gets better with each swig too! Imagine that! (put the Gewurz in since it takes very little red to darken things)

Thoughts/opinions before I proceed with a larger batch


----------

